# How to attach a clip to a silver pen?



## carandacher (Feb 25, 2019)

Any suggestions on how to attach a clip to a round sterling silver pen? Jewelry welding instruments are available for this project.

A link to a  general guide to making and attaching clips would be also very welcome.


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Feb 25, 2019)

Is this a pen that's already made or one being created?


----------



## carandacher (Feb 27, 2019)

McKenzie Penworks said:


> Is this a pen that's already made or one being created?



It's in the crafting process. I am interested about various methods on how the clip can be attached.


----------



## carandacher (Mar 15, 2019)

Any suggestions on how one can screw the clip into the cap with a single screw and avoid rotation of the clip?
I am attaching here a few pics


----------



## BSea (Mar 15, 2019)

carandacher said:


> Any suggestions on how one can screw the clip into the cap with a single screw and avoid rotation of the clip?
> I am attaching here a few pics



You could solder a small pin or even just leave a solder boll just below the screw on the inside of the clip.  Then create a small dimple that would accept the pin/solder ball.  When screwed in, it should prevent the clip from rotating under normal use.


----------



## More4dan (Mar 15, 2019)

Drill a small hole off center from the main hole part way through the back of the clip and a matching one on the pen cap. Use a matching diameter brass pin to lock the clip in. I’d probably glue it to the cap to keep the customer from loosing it when they remove the clip.  If there is a screw someone will remove it especially if they are an Engineer. 

Danny


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## skiprat (Mar 15, 2019)

Another method could be to have the single screw and the hole through the cap non-round. :wink: File a flat on the screw and make a D shaped hole in the cap to suit. 
There are hundreds of examples where this method is used. Old school car door locks.....metal cabinet locks....switches and knobs through fascia plates etc etc


----------



## carandacher (Mar 15, 2019)

Thanks

the pen is sterling silver.

The D screw might work, but how could I tighten it from the inside of the cap?

the dimple idea is also very good

Danny's idea is also great, perhaps easiest to make


----------



## skiprat (Mar 15, 2019)

carandacher said:


> Thanks
> 
> the pen is sterling silver.
> 
> ...



Put the nut on and tighten it inside the cap and then press your finial in. 

You can even do it without a screw thread....

Have a D shaped fake screw that passes through the clip and then through the matching hole. Instead of an awkward nut to tighten, have a small hole through the fake screw and then insert a small tapered pin/wedge. :biggrin:

Where there is a will, there's a way.:wink:


----------



## carandacher (Mar 20, 2019)

How about this method of attaching the clip, seems rather difficult to make. How would one go about attaching a pen clip like this on an ebonite or silver pen?


----------



## skiprat (Mar 20, 2019)

Ok, Carandacher.....or whatever your real name is...please don't be offended but are you just going to post pics of other people's pens and ask how each one is attached?
You really need to just think about them and have a go. :wink:


----------



## BSea (Mar 20, 2019)

The 2nd pen you show is referred to as a hidden clip.  There is at least 1 example in the library section of this forum that shows a method of doing this.

At the top center of the forum, you'll see some blue squares.  One says "Library".  There is a section called "Techniques".  In that section there is one called "Hidden clips using a dremel", and another called "Invisible Clips".  

You're new here, and when I was new to the forum, I read nearly every article in the library that I thought I might ever want to try.  And I go back all the time & read them again when I'm wanting to try something new.

Have fun!


----------

